# paso de forjado



## Iria Flavia

Hola a todos,
por favor, ¿alguien conoce la traducción de "paso de forjado" al inglés? El texto describe las partes  de un muro cortina (fachada acristalada de un edificio) y sus características:

"Perfiles comunes, montantes y travesaños de 70mm. Completo rango de inercias. Soluciones acústicas y cortafuegos en paso de forjado, manteniendo la estética exterior"

He encontrado "paso de forjado"en un diccionario de término de construcción en español, pero no consigo encontrar la traducción al inglés.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## albertovidal

Iria Flavia said:


> Hola a todos,
> por favor, ¿alguien conoce la traducción de "paso de forjado" al inglés? El texto describe las partes  de un muro cortina (fachada acristalada de un edificio) y sus características:
> 
> "Perfiles comunes, montantes y travesaños de 70mm. Completo rango de inercias. Soluciones acústicas y cortafuegos en paso de forjado, manteniendo la estética exterior"
> 
> He encontrado "paso de forjado"en un diccionario de término de construcción en español, pero no consigo encontrar la traducción al inglés.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda



*Protection passing forged wood stove chimney*

It is isolating *step forged* through a wood stove.  The thing is as follows: 
  It has made a pre-installed pasatubos sheet 200 mm.  in diameter.  The flue of the chimney is 150 mm.  well plate.  Between this and the pasatubos is therefore a gap of 2.5 cm. ​


----------



## Iria Flavia

Muchísimas gracias, Albertovidal, ojalá pueda corresponderte!!


----------



## albertovidal

Iria Flavia said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Albertovidal, ojalá pueda corresponderte!!



¡No hay de qué!.
A tu disposición.
Saludos


----------



## oscarlami

Quizá sea tarde, pero yo entiendo algo diferente en este caso.
El paso de forjado en este caso, hablando de un muro cortina, se refiere a la zona de la fachada que tapa el borde del forjado.
Es obligatorio por normativa que se ponga aislamiento ignífugo en esta zona. De esta forma el fuego no puede subir fácilmente de la planta baja a la superior por el hueco entre el muro cortina y el borde de forjado. Normalmente se utiliza lana de roca.
Así que yo en este caso diría: firebreak/firestopping at the perimeter slab edge.


----------



## albertovidal

oscarlami said:


> Quizá sea tarde, pero yo entiendo algo diferente en este caso.
> El paso de forjado en este caso, hablando de un muro cortina, se refiere a la zona de la fachada que tapa el borde del forjado.
> Es obligatorio por normativa que se ponga aislamiento ignífugo en esta zona. De esta forma el fuego no puede subir fácilmente de la planta baja a la superior por el hueco entre el muro cortina y el borde de forjado. Normalmente se utiliza lana de roca.
> Así que yo en este caso diría: firebreak/firestopping at the perimeter slab edge.



Tal vez no leíste todos los posts, pero se trata de el "paso forjado" de una chimenea.
Saludos


----------



## oscarlami

albertovidal said:


> Tal vez no leíste todos los posts, pero se trata de el "paso forjado" de una chimenea.
> Saludos



He leído el post original de Iria Flavia y no aparece ninguna chimenea. 
Sólo habla de un muro cortina.


----------



## Iria Flavia

Muchas gracias Oscarlami, el texto es para la página web de una empresa constructora de fachadas, especializada en muros cortina. Te agradezco muchísimo tu explicación.
Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

oscarlami said:


> He leído el post original de Iria Flavia y no aparece ninguna chimenea.
> Sólo habla de un muro cortina.



Mis sinceras disculpas.
Fue un error mío


----------



## Iria Flavia

No tiene ninguna importancia, puedo rectificarlo sin dificultad.
Me siento muy afortunada de poder consultar con personas que tienen tantos conocimientos. En cuestiones técnicas mi ignorancia es enciclopédica!
Sois todos muy amables en compartir lo que sabéis.
Saludos


----------



## oscarlami

albertovidal said:


> Mis sinceras disculpas.
> Fue un error mío



Sin problema, sobran las disculpas. Confusión aclarada!


----------

